# Flacos customs



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

my pics r not that good ther from my phone


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Getting it ready for Lil make over


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Henry's 58


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

got a number on him


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> got a number on him


909-243-0784


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Really nice work


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*FLACO'S PAINT JOBS*

HERE SOME OF FLACO’S PAINT JOBS ONLY PICTURES I COULD FIND WILL POST MORE AS I CAN FIND THEM. HE DOES SOME REAL GOOD WORK AND PRICES ARE FARE 
HE IS LOCATED IN MONTECLAR, CA NUMBER IS 909.243.0784 JUST ASK FOR FLACO
BEFORE 









AFTER









FLACO THE PAINTER



























ALSO DID THE 1962 IN THE BACK GROUND FROM GOODTIMES C.C.










































































GUSS 68


































1962 RAG




































1958



























ALSO THE 61


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

socalconcepts said:


> HERE SOME OF FLACO’S PAINT JOBS ONLY PICTURES I COULD FIND WILL POST MORE AS I CAN FIND THEM. HE DOES SOME REAL GOOD WORK AND PRICES ARE FARE
> HE IS LOCATED IN MONTECLAR, CA NUMBER IS 909.243.0784 JUST ASK FOR FLACO
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


He also did the 61 on the right of my car


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Gus for the pictures


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

socalconcepts said:


>


Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

X2


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

x61


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Take it to the top


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Bump it one more time


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:thumbsup::ninja:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Any pics of recent work?... TTT


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Any pics of recent work?... TTT


This one should be out soon


guss68imp said:


> View attachment 608178


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT ONCE MORE


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT for the homie Flaco the painter. Lol


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

:nicoderm: Nice work homie,I like those bold,bright patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 626 loco (Jun 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

HERE SOME OF FLACO’S PAINT JOBS ONLY PICTURES I COULD FIND WILL POST MORE AS I CAN FIND THEM. HE DOES SOME REAL GOOD WORK AND PRICES ARE FARE 
HE IS LOCATED IN MONTECLAR, CA NUMBER IS 909.243.0784 JUST ASK FOR FLACO
BEFORE 









AFTER









FLACO THE PAINTER



























ALSO DID THE 1962 IN THE BACK GROUND FROM GOODTIMES C.C.










































































GUSS 68


































1962 RAG




































1958



























ALSO THE 61


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

T T T


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------

